# 12-50 shuttlecraft



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I must say that this this is even better than I imagined it would be. It feels so good when shooting, very accurate, a little extra draw length, and it even looks amazing also.









Njones


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice!!! That's the cleanest car door I've ever seen! Especially for being grey; the tiniest little drop of beer seems to linger FOREVER on that shade...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL, just funnin'...

...that's a sweet little shuttle there, man. Have lots of fun with it!


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Nice!!! That's the cleanest car door I've ever seen! Especially for being grey; the tiniest little drop of beer seems to linger FOREVER on that shade...


haha. That's the back door. That's why it doesn't get beer on it.

Njones


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Njones said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!!! That's the cleanest car door I've ever seen! Especially for being grey; the tiniest little drop of beer seems to linger FOREVER on that shade...
> ...


Jesus, man...now I'm even MORE impressed; the stains that the back doors catch are even worse...


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Lol. That's true actually. I guess my party days are few and far between these days.

Njones


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations on the fine shooter !


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Congrats! Its an awesome shooter!


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

The only thing better than a Shuttlecraft is 3 of them, set up with different bandsets.


----------

